# Winstrol:  Oil VS  Water base



## Nightowl (Jan 6, 2013)

Can someone tell me a bit of about the difference and why reference is given towards more pain with oil versus water?

I would love to hear your experience(s)if you can


----------



## ls1x (Jan 6, 2013)

Your goin to have more pain with water base as it is absorbed faster than oil. Oil is still painful from what I hear. I am partial to oral.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 6, 2013)

From my experience they both are equally unpleasant to inject. I usu opt for the water base as it gives me the option of taking it orally. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 6, 2013)

I've used American made Winstrol by Sterling Winthrop many years ago. That was the best injectable Winstrol i ever used. It was painless and seemed to have a fairly long active life,  the package insert  said to inject dogs and cats weekly. the stuff today is all ugl and doesn't come with the same compounding.  the oil is painful and I piss amber 2 hours later. i would rather take it orally now.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 7, 2013)

I can tell that Stanabolic Asia Pharma not give any PIP! hope some guys who try it here can confirm it!


----------



## s2h (Jan 7, 2013)

Winstrol is suspended...thats why if it sits around you see stuff sitting at the bottom.of the vial....water based winn or any water based ugl gear is a.risky option...bacteria etc is aleays a concern...if you have water based winn just drink it..you will.lose some(10-15%) of the avaliable drug..but no.risk of infection...


----------



## Nightowl (May 23, 2013)

All you've been saints with your opening to your experiences and I indeed thank you.  I come to you with another question:\\can this oil or water base be mixed in same pin with primo and or eq?


----------



## Swfl (May 23, 2013)

You can mix the oil based no prob but DO NOT mix oil and water. Your asking for trouble (abscess) or even mor pain. I injected water based winny in my quad one time only. I could barely walk. Switched to drinking that nasty stuff from there out.


----------



## Nightowl (May 24, 2013)

so what you're saying if you have any such stacking gear that is opposite of what your winny be (oil/water) don't do it?!


----------



## Swfl (May 24, 2013)

Nightowl said:


> so what you're saying if you have any such stacking gear that is opposite of what your winny be (oil/water) don't do it?!



Exactly!


----------



## keith1569 (May 24, 2013)

ya i either prefer oil or tabs of winny..no thank you water base!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 25, 2013)

I've always heard of people drinking their water based winstrol to avoid the pain. If you're going to do that you might find it cheaper in pill form.


----------



## s2h (May 26, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I've always heard of people drinking their water based winstrol to avoid the pain. If you're going to do that you might find it cheaper in pill form.



You can drink it...you lose roughly 15%...idk ya gotta do the math on the cost effectiveness...IMO there is zero need for water based winstrol or any water based injects...your just asking for trouble...good source or not...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 26, 2013)

but i read on some article that Winstrol tabs work good on igf..but dont remember where..long time ago..maybe mike arnold or heavyiron can approved it not not..


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> You can drink it...you lose roughly 15%...idk ya gotta do the math on the cost effectiveness...IMO there is zero need for water based winstrol or any water based injects...your just asking for trouble...good source or not...



Its been years since I looked into prices. I think I had some UGL 50mg tabs and they were not that expensive. I think at the time a 10ml vial was significantly more expensive so I purchased tabs. I have never injected water based gear but I hear its brutal. I'll stick to oils


----------



## Grozny (May 27, 2013)

there is some good article from heavyiron about this subject: 

[URL]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/129308-winstrol-stanozolol-basic-guide-heavyiron.html[/URL]


----------



## Grozny (May 27, 2013)

_






 Originally Posted by *Grozny* 


Great article as all always, its vary hard for UG labs to produce a quality suspensions drugs because a Suspension are not to be filtered and cannot be sterilized by heat, resulting the only way to manufacture them is by Aseptic Process (class A cleanroom) and most important, Aseptic raw material.

I think that we can say DO NOT USE UGL SUSPENSIONS (water winstrol, water testosterone base) because all of them are having high bacteria count.

In clear words:

- you don't dry heat or humid heat sterilize the water suspensions
- you don't filter the water suspensions

- you need WFI (water for injection: osmosed, distilled, kept heated at 90 Celsius until production time).

- you cannot buy WFI (water for injection). you need to make the water very short time before you make the water suspension production. After you osmosed and distilled the water (bidistilled) you need to keep it in the glass/boiler at 90Celsius until you use the water in production.

So if you want to make water suspensions (winny, test suspension) it can ONLY be made in Aseptic conditions which are very very hard to achieve condition and not even GMP factories that have injection line don't achieve, they are certified for final sterilization or filtration sterilization, not for aseptic purpose. Aseptic line certification is different and you need a Class 10 clean room which is not to be found in most GMP factories (because those factories don't make water suspensions).

Bottom line, you can't make winstrol in water or test in water in your house, UGL or even a good pharmaceutical lab that doesn't have aseptic conditions. If you make it in non-aseptic conditions, its bacteria count is huge and is possible to cause infections, practically you are making a health hazard injection.

Other potential and quite risky alternative is for a people who want to use UGL suspension should just ask about the product and wait for replies from the many experienced users here on Iron.

_

If u use UG winny then go for oily solution cuz u have a less risk with infection.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 27, 2013)

*i always say NO NOT USE UGL WATER STEROIDS!!!!*


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 12, 2013)

s2h said:


> Winstrol is suspended...thats why if it sits around you see stuff sitting at the bottom.of the vial....water based winn or any water based ugl gear is a.risky option...bacteria etc is aleays a concern...if you have water based winn just drink it..you will.lose some(10-15%) of the avaliable drug..but no.risk of infection...




Thought people were messing with me when i heard about this. i just got some sent in to test out so figured i do some research on it...i do remember that kid bostin loyd say stay away from injectable winny its painful....man i guess nothing is free lol here comes the pain


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 12, 2013)

Just drink it. Or use Tbol instead.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pasamoto (Sep 12, 2013)

Auexis has oil based winny. Fantastic product. Used it precontest, never any PIP.


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 12, 2013)

pasamoto said:


> Auexis has oil based winny. Fantastic product. Used it precontest, never any PIP.



good to know i thought i had water based sent to try but i got some oil based in not from Auexis though


----------



## hrtpharm (Sep 19, 2013)

Just take the oral but if i had to make a choice oil based as long as the base is not peg that hurts like hell.


----------

